# Road bike for TT's



## Andy_G (3 Sep 2013)

I want to get into TT and i was looking for a new bike to get early next year.

Im looking at spending around £3-4k but riding time trials once maybe twice a week i cant really justify that amount on a TT bike, so i thought id try and get aero road bike.
As far as im aware the seat post angle should be steeper angle, Neil Pryde does the Alize with an optional 78 deg seat post and is at a decent price.
Can anyone reccommend any other decent bikes to use, until then ill use my Domane 4.5 with Aeros but its not the most aero dynamic bike.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2013)

I say either stick with what you have got or buy a TT bike, a pointy hat, skinsuit and a good set of wheels, i.e. all or nothing! You will gain next to nothing from doing what you describe as the actual savings from an aerodynamic frame pale in comparison to almost any other thing you can do or invest in.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Sep 2013)

The Venge is a pretty reasonable TT bike imho its areo and has a flipable seat post, I can get a pretty good position on mine with TT bars.


----------



## zizou (3 Sep 2013)

By all means get a nice new bike but dont buy it expecting it to give you much advantage compared to what you already have - You'll get a much bigger gain by wearing a skin suit than going from a Domane to a more aero road bike. Actually you get a bigger gain wearing shoe covers than the difference between the frames!


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Sep 2013)

Cervelo do some aero road frames


----------



## Andy_G (3 Sep 2013)

@Rob3rt, The idea for using a road bike was so I can still use it for club runs etc and if I'm not to bad then the following year I'd get a tt bike. 
@Mr H, I've looked at that one to and it looks ok, plus the Felt.


----------



## Andy_G (3 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Cervelo do some aero road frames


That will be my £3-4k budget gone straight away on a frame. Lol


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2013)

I fully understand the idea, but my advice remains, either race on what you have, focussing on position or jump in with both feet and get all the gear. Otherwise you are sinking thousands for a handful of seconds and it will literally be a few seconds. You would likely save 3 times as much time buying a pointy hat for £100 than you would spending £3k an an aero bike. As Zizou says, a set of £10 shoe covers will potentially give the same savings as the £3k bike.

Of course it is your money...........


----------



## Andy_G (3 Sep 2013)

This is supposed to sound sarcastic but if just buying a pointy hat and shoe covers will only save you a few seconds why bother with TT bikes.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2013)

Andy_G said:


> This is supposed to sound sarcastic but if just buying a pointy hat and shoe covers will only save you a few seconds why bother with TT bikes.



Because of the position the geometry affords you whilst maintaining desirable handling characteristics.


----------



## Andy_G (3 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Because of the position the geometry affords you whilst maintaining desirable handling characteristics.


Ok so I'm now swaying more to the idea of buying a TT bike maybe for about £1500-2k next year and then buying a pointy hat and shoe covers.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2013)

TBH, if it will be your 1st go at time trialling, I would just have a go riding the drops.

BTW, I am not claiming that the aerodynamics of a frame don't matter or are not worthwhile pursuing, but in terms of sheer gains they are one of the smaller gains you can seek and in terms of £ spent for seconds saved, they are absolutely the worst investment. 

The best investment is position! Followed by relatively cheap, but large time savings such as pointy hat, skinsuit and shoe covers.


----------



## Andy_G (3 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> TBH, if it will be your 1st go at time trialling, I would just have a go riding the drops.


That's what I'll hopefully be doing once my stomachs sorted, hence why I'm waiting until next year to get the bike, I don't think I'm going to be to bad at it, ie: sometimes when I ride home (8miles) I will have a rucksack which weighs about 6 kgs and I weigh about 100kgs, baggy shorts, crap in my pockets and I can average 20 mph.


----------



## goody (3 Sep 2013)

Andy_G said:


> sometimes when I ride home (8miles) I will have a rucksack which weighs about 6 kgs and I weigh about 100kgs, baggy shorts, crap in my pockets and I can average 20 mph.



You crap in your pockets? How does that make you faster?


----------



## bianchi1 (4 Sep 2013)

If I were you I would just time trial on your road bike with some clip on aero bars. The truth (sadly) is that you can't buy your way to speed. Just get out there and push as hard as you can week after week and take note of your times and average speed. Ignore your placings, who is beating you and what others are riding or wearing. Hopefully your times will improve as you get stronger and you will appreciate that it is all down to you and not expensive kit.

Then, to take the next step, start spending on expensive kit as it will give you marginal gains in your times, but lets face it, who cares? If your dream is to to smash a 20 min 10 mile then forget the kit and get yourself to some dragstrip of a course that starts with a 1/2 mile downhill and has lorries thrashing past at 60 mph.


----------



## tigger (4 Sep 2013)

Why not get a good value dedicated entry level TT bike like this:

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/CBPXSPFOR2/planet_x_stealth_sram_force_time_trial_bike

And then, you've got another £2-3k to invest in a skin suit, helmet and another road bike if you wish or just keep what you've got?


----------



## Boris Bajic (4 Sep 2013)

Andy_G said:


> I want to get into TT and i was looking for a new bike to get early next year.
> 
> Im looking at spending around £3-4k but riding time trials once maybe twice a week i cant really justify that amount on a TT bike, so i thought id try and get aero road bike.
> As far as im aware the seat post angle should be steeper angle, Neil Pryde does the Alize with an optional 78 deg seat post and is at a decent price.
> Can anyone reccommend any other decent bikes to use, until then ill use my Domane 4.5 with Aeros but its not the most aero dynamic bike.


 
Andy, I don't know what level you ride at and I don't need to know. I'm guessing from your OP that you're not a seasoned TT rider. Many people do TTs on road bikes.

There was a time when EVERYONE used them, as TT machines were still in the future.

You can also buy some TT bars (Tri Bars) and fool around with your seat post and stem length to get a more 'TT' position on a road bike.

The experienced riders at your club will be able to give you an idea of how much faster you'd be going on a TT bike.

Give it a go for a season and then decide. It is a strange discipline and takes quite a while to learn for something so apparently simple. You are looking to empty the tank completely over ten, twenty-five or more miles while keeping an eye on traffic, road conditions and your route. Even an experienced athlete will find themselves blowing up at three-quarter distance one week and then coming home with tons of energy unused another... 

I'd spend a season getting into the physical rhythms of TT riding and then splash out if you think it's your bag.

As to doing two TTs in a week.... make that decision after doing one. It can be quite a sapping business.


----------



## Andy_G (4 Sep 2013)

There's quite a bit of decent advice on here, so I think it's going to be that for the next 6 months ill use tri bars and maybe half a season and then mid summer get a lower end TT bike with the idea of gradually upgrading things on it.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Sep 2013)

bianchi1 said:


> If I were you I would just time trial on your road bike with some clip on aero bars. *The truth (sadly) is that you can't buy your way to speed.* Just get out there and push as hard as you can week after week and take note of your times and average speed. Ignore your placings, who is beating you and what others are riding or wearing. Hopefully your times will improve as you get stronger and you will appreciate that it is all down to you and not expensive kit.
> 
> Then, to take the next step, start spending on expensive kit as it will give you marginal gains in your times,* but lets face it, who cares?* If your dream is to to smash a 20 min 10 mile then forget the kit and get yourself to some dragstrip of a course that starts with a 1/2 mile downhill and has lorries thrashing past at 60 mph.



Some fair points and I tend to agree on how to go about it. But you can buy speed, you can buy quite a lot of speed, especially if you are a slower rider where the saving in terms of watts converts to larger time savings than for a faster rider! You can buy minutes. I would hazard an educated guess that my road bike vs my TT bike (and all the gear) probably save me over 2 minutes in a 10 mile TT. I would also say, try not to curb your ambitions or isolate yourself from external competition too much, because if you have the engine and get your training right you might just make leaps in terms of your racing. When I started, I thought it would take a 2-3 seasons to make the progress I made this season.

Not sure that you mean by who cares? Could you elaborate? If I read it as I have done (which I am not sure is how you intended), I would respond by saying, I care and so do a large proportion of the time trialling scene. If there is a marginal gain to be made, I will do it and so will many others. Every second counts


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2013)

If you have the room and money by all means get a TT bike but I cant justify the purchase either, the seven (10mile) TT's I've did this year have been on my regular road bike without tri bars etc, although on my last go, I did do it on a set of new Fulcrum Quattros (not light, +1700g but lighter than my previous wheels, more aero and mechanically sound). I've got hold of some clip on tri bars that'll fit my 'wing' profile, oval bars for next season so I hope to beat my PB 27.23 on the club course, it'll never beat the full on TT riders on the course (well it did with a large handicap ) but at the end of the day you are only racing against yourself and I've seen folk on Mtb and trikes chapeau 

FWIW its something like this wrt time:
New wheels saved me 23secs (compared to previous week);
Its estimated that Clip ons will save 30secs (on a different course I've done a 26:07 with clip ons);
A pointy helmet will save 10-30secs;
Discs will save 30secs+; and a
TT bike 1min to 1.5mins.

The choice is yours but I'm happy I think  to stop at new wheels and clip on tri bars


----------



## bianchi1 (4 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Some fair points and I tend to agree on how to go about it. But you can buy speed, you can buy quite a lot of speed, especially if you are a slower rider where the saving in terms of watts converts to larger time savings than for a faster rider! You can buy minutes. I would hazard an educated guess that my road bike vs my TT bike (and all the gear) probably save me over 2 minutes in a 10 mile TT. I would also say, try not to curb your ambitions or isolate yourself from external competition too much, because if you have the engine and get your training right you might just make leaps in terms of your racing. When I started, I thought it would take a 2-3 seasons to make the progress I made this season.
> 
> Not sure that you mean by who cares? Could you elaborate? If I read it as I have done (which I am not sure is how you intended), I would respond by saying, I care and so do a large proportion of the time trialling scene. If there is a marginal gain to be made, I will do it and so will many others. Every second counts



Obviously if you are competing at a good level an individual will care about their own performances. In my experience the only other people who are interested in your times are the riders you are beating by a couple of seconds. Our local club is having its come and try it time trial tomorrow and my son is going to give it a go as he is now old enough. As long as he has fun and works hard his time is only important to him as something to beat in the future. Should he, in a few years, be in yellow in the tour I'm sure others will care!

I agree you can buy speed, but first I would go for fitness/strength then invest. I think you are right about the 2 minute over 10 miles. We run a 'road man' trophy where the riders aren't allowed tt equipment, and the times are around 2 minutes slower across the board.


----------



## Andy_G (4 Sep 2013)

Ive just seen this.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bmc/timemachine-tmr01-ultegra-2014-road-bike-ec053885
looks aggressive and with a decent set of Aero bars could do the trick, if i threaten the wife a little maybe this one.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bmc/timemachine-tmr01-ultegra-di2-2014-road-bike-ec053884
I know i need to get my fitness up and im going to try and shed about another 20kg before april when The Westerley series starts at Hillingdon curcuit.


----------



## ziggys101 (4 Sep 2013)

I think I'm in the same place as the OP, did a couple of TT this year and really enjoyed it. My natural response now is to buy the best TT bike I can  but I'm holding back until I don't look like a complete tw*t on the flash bike... So my question the the TT die hards is, is there a rough time you would recommend once you have achieved on a regular bike with clip ons that it would be most beneficial to then go for TT specific bike. So as an example without opening myself for ridicule on my local 10k course (Tean) the record is mid 20's my best is 28:30  if I could get into the 25's is that the time to look at a specific bike?


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Sep 2013)

Buy it when you want it. No-one will laugh at you and if they do, they are pricks!

I see plenty people who have full TT setups, Cervelo frames, Zipp disc wheels, pointy hats, the works and then you catch them for 3-4 minutes and go past them like they are standing still, it doesn't matter and I usually shout some form of encouragement if I can!


----------



## Andy_G (4 Sep 2013)

Ill be interested in the replies on this one to.
Id doubt you would look like a tw*t lol, i will though riding from my house to the course in rush hour, skinned up and point hat lol.


----------



## Waspie (4 Sep 2013)

I would love a TT bike as well but not sure I can justify it either. 

This was my first full season of TTs after having done a few the year before. Started on the drops, then got clip on bars, almost no difference in my time until I improved my position. This helped - http://www.profile-design.com/profile-design/products/seatposts/aluminum-seat-posts, as did putting a different saddle on, a battered old planet x team saddle from my commute bike proved much comfier in tt position than the saddle on my road bike.


----------



## endoman (4 Sep 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Ive just seen this.
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bmc/timemachine-tmr01-ultegra-2014-road-bike-ec053885
> looks aggressive and with a decent set of Aero bars could do the trick, if i threaten the wife a little maybe this one.
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bmc/timemachine-tmr01-ultegra-di2-2014-road-bike-ec053884
> I know i need to get my fitness up and im going to try and shed about another 20kg before april when The Westerley series starts at Hillingdon curcuit.



you could buy a perfectly decent TT bike and a road bike for that sort of money, if you are any way serious about TT's then the correct bike is needed.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Sep 2013)

I agree and tbh, there is no better feeling than battering along at near 30mph on a TT bike! It just feels so right!


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2013)

Untill I have the room and money I'll take your word for it


----------



## Andy_G (4 Sep 2013)

endoman said:


> you could buy a perfectly decent TT bike and a road bike for that sort of money,* if you are any way serious about TT's then the correct bike is needed*.


Im deadly serious about it, in just over a year of cycling ive spent over £3000 on bikes, some of the guys at the club are quick one is knocking on the 21' door and im aiming to get to his level, i know its gonna be near impossible but its something to aim for.


Rob3rt said:


> I agree and tbh, *there is no better feeling than battering along at near 30mph on a TT bike*! It just feels so right!


Well if its half as good as a road bike then bring it on.


----------



## VamP (4 Sep 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Andy, I don't know what level you ride at and I don't need to know. I'm guessing from your OP that you're not a seasoned TT rider. Many people do TTs on road bikes.
> 
> There was a time when EVERYONE used them, as TT machines were still in the future.
> 
> ...


 
Let's not get carried away here. I will often do another 10 after the club 10 to complete a good threshold 2x20ish session. That's on top of riding 25 miles to work, then twenty to the race and then another 15 to get home after. I will also do a race at the weekend. A 10 mile TT is just 20-30 minutes of hard effort. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Sep 2013)

VamP said:


> Let's not get carried away here. I will often do another 10 after the club 10 to complete a good threshold 2x20ish session. That's on top of riding 25 miles to work, then twenty to the race and then another 15 to get home after. I will also do a race at the weekend. A 10 mile TT is just 20-30 minutes of hard effort. It's not a big deal.



But, if you race less, you will in all likelihood race better!


----------



## VamP (4 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> But, if you race less, you will in all likelihood race better!


 


Well you know and I know that I will bring my Stress Balance to near neutral for those race that matter. Truth is that most races don't matter enough to taper for.

As an aside I've ridden around 30 races (all sorts) so far this season, I don't think that is an unusually high number.


----------



## bianchi1 (4 Sep 2013)

Would the TT'ers on here rather win an event with a disappointing time, or come last but with a personal best?


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Sep 2013)

I'm on 28 races so far, with 3x 25TT's and 6x HC's left. Under no illusions that I would be faster if I raced a bit less though, but I had too many targets this season, through excess enthusiasm and inability to make decisions.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Sep 2013)

bianchi1 said:


> Would the TT'ers on here rather win an event with a disappointing time, or come last but with a personal best?



Win. Provided it wasn't a soft win, for example a field lacking in notable strong riders or a very small field etc.

Although the way TT's work, you would likely reap more from a PB in terms of getting a ride in faster or higher profile events etc.


----------



## VamP (4 Sep 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Ive just seen this.
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bmc/timemachine-tmr01-ultegra-2014-road-bike-ec053885
> looks aggressive and with a decent set of Aero bars could do the trick, if i threaten the wife a little maybe this one.
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bmc/timemachine-tmr01-ultegra-di2-2014-road-bike-ec053884
> I know i need to get my fitness up and im going to try and shed about another 20kg before april when The Westerley series starts at Hillingdon curcuit.


 

I have been through this also, some of my thought processes and their outcome covered here.

FWIW the bike I got in the end has been focus of much discussion in our club, and there are now three very serious testers (capable of long twenties) who are all planning to get the same frame over winter. It's truly phenomenal value.


----------



## VamP (4 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I'm on 28 races so far, with 3x 25TT's and 6x HC's left. Under no illusions that I would be faster if I raced a bit less though, but I had too many targets this season, through excess enthusiasm and inability to make decisions.


 
 that sounds familiar

But let's be honest, racing is more fun than training.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Sep 2013)

Next year I will be more selective. Will probably get advice from club mates re. what events to target. Basically this year I entered everything I had a passing interest in and if that event was part of a series, I entered the rest of the series too.


----------



## VamP (4 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Next year I will be more selective. Will probably get advice from club mates re. what events to target. Basically this year I entered everything I had a passing interest in and if that event was part of a series, I entered the rest of the series too.


 
I don't know if I will be more selective, but I will do a lot more testing and a lot less MTB races. They cost a fortune and are always hours away. Anyways cross season starts this Saturday


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2013)

I think I opted to not do too many TTs as I subconciously knew I would devote too much time to them and I actually enjoy going out with mates.


----------



## VamP (4 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> I think I opted to not do too many TTs as I subconciously knew I would devote too much time to them and I actually enjoy going out with mates.


 

Says the man who finds 20+ hours of saddle time every week somehow


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2013)

VamP said:


> Says the man who finds 20+ hours of saddle time every week somehow


I think my time in the saddle for last month when I did more TT's was only equivelant to January


----------



## endoman (4 Sep 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Im deadly serious about it, in just over a year of cycling ive spent over £3000 on bikes, some of the guys at the club are quick one is knocking on the 21' door and im aiming to get to his level, i know its gonna be near impossible but its something to aim for.
> 
> Well if its half as good as a road bike then bring it on.



Well I got down to 20:31 in this my first year of testing, on a bike you can pick up new for way under 2K. Set your goals, do your training, see what happens. You've got a full winter to get ready for next year now. If you really are serious then you will not be spending a huge amount of time on a road bike. All my turbo is on the TT bike to get muscles used to the position.


----------



## raindog (4 Sep 2013)

Christ on a bike, we used to turn up for evening tens on the same bikes we'd use for the sunday club run


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Sep 2013)

raindog said:


> Christ on a bike, we used to turn up for evening tens on the same bikes we'd use for the sunday club run


 Some of us still do


----------



## Andy_G (4 Sep 2013)

When i start doing TT's ill have to ride there on a TT bike with all the trimmings, im gonna look like a proper bell end.


----------



## endoman (4 Sep 2013)

Andy_G said:


> When i start doing TT's ill have to ride there on a TT bike with all the trimmings, im gonna look like a proper bell end.


Take aero helmet in a rucksack and leave with the starter etc. The swap back for return. Ideal warm up and cool down, I've ridden to club events in skinsuit and aero lid etc.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (5 Sep 2013)

@Andy_G the bikes you have listed are very nice but possibly over valued in terms of bang for buck. 

For example, for similar money you could have something like this Dolan Scala with better spec and a serious set of wheels. Full bike is £4300 which is way more than i would budget but if that's your bag then IMO it doesn't get much better for value. 

For less money and arguably even more value there is always Planet X TT bikes. Highly rated and for half the cash of some of the bikes you mentioned from Evans. 

It is largely down to opinion but the bikes you are looking at would be good enough for a local pro. Someone above did mention getting both with your budget - a decent road bike and a decent TT bike. Best of both worlds. 

Whichever way you go though i wish you the best of luck. TT'ing is one of the most rewarding ways to spend your time on a bike.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Sep 2013)

I'd take a Chinese special over a PX any day of the week. Both are open mold frames (the PX frames are sold under various brands) but the ones such as those VamP bought are much snazzier (and being snazzy saves at least 10 seconds) and cheap!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Sep 2013)

I'd differ there but that's the beauty of opinions. Probably due to a bad experience with a well known Chinese special/manufacturer. 

I haven't heard the word "snazzy" in some time though, that has brightened my morning considerably. Now back to my morning coffee.


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Sep 2013)

Just thought to mention this but my club mate runs a company selling some of the nicest and keenest priced carbon TT bikes and wheels going. Many UK domestic testers and track riders are riding on the wheels, frames and aero bars that he sells. Definitely worthy of consideration, especially given the service and advice you get from him (being one of the UK's quick men himself and an aero obsessive, he knows his stuff).

ADR Carbon (http://www.adrcarbon.com/)

Edwards80 is riding one of the road frames and I am sure he would attest, ADR is the bomb!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Just thought to mention this but my club mate runs a company selling some of the nicest and keenest priced carbon TT bikes and wheels going. Many UK domestic testers and track riders are riding on the wheels, frames and aero bars that he sells. Definitely worthy of consideration, especially given the service and advice you get from him (being one of the UK's quick men himself and an aero obsessive, he knows his stuff).
> 
> ADR Carbon (http://www.adrcarbon.com/)
> 
> Edwards80 is riding one of the road frames and I am sure he would attest, ADR is the bomb!


The TT bike looks rather tasty indeed. Dura ace, rear disc and tri spoke - hmmm better hide the credit card.


----------



## Andy_G (6 Sep 2013)

I must admit the TT bike is rather dashing, and for that price and Dura ace is very tempting.
The only thing that slightly puts me off is the years warranty.


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Sep 2013)

Would have to contact them re. that. Very approachable guy, drop him an email if you have a question, for example regarding the warranty period.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Would have to contact them re. that. Very approachable guy, drop him an email if you have a question, for example regarding the warranty period.


Do you ride one of these bikes Rob?


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Sep 2013)

No I ride a Cannondale, which I bought before I knew Scott. Otherwise things might be different. As I said before @Edwards80 rides one of their road frames and I know many other people with various stuff. One of my clubmates has both road and TT bikes from them.

You will see ADR bikes, wheels and bars all across the country at TT's though.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Sep 2013)

Well i had never heard of them until now. Cheers.


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Sep 2013)

James Gullen of Team Hope Factory Racing (which I believe is a pro team) races TT's on an ADR, does mid 18's.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> James Gullen of Team Hope Factory Racing (which I believe is a pro team) races TT's on an ADR, does mid 18's.


Yup i'll be buying a TT bike for next season and will defo keep an eye on ADR. Seems like quality for decent cash. 

I have a few months of trying to figure out a way to tell the missus that i need 4 bikes in garage and not 3.


----------



## endoman (7 Sep 2013)

Everyone I know who rides an ADR loves them. groupset is not that important on a TT bike. Fit most certainly is. Most flat TT's will see you brake once and change gears maybe a dozen times. I'd rather have a decent frame with 105 that fits, than something with DI2.


----------



## Edwards80 (9 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> ADR Carbon (http://www.adrcarbon.com/)
> 
> Edwards80 is riding one of the road frames and I am sure he would attest, ADR is the bomb!



100% agree. Definitely the top of any future bike shortlists for me. Scott is very friendly / approachable, no question too daft!

Does nothing but put a huge grin on my face every time I go out on it. . . or look at it


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (2 Feb 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Yup i'll be buying a TT bike for next season and will defo keep an eye on ADR. Seems like quality for decent cash.
> 
> I have a few months of trying to figure out a way to tell the missus that i need 4 bikes in garage and not 3.



Not a problem! I also have thee bikes in the garage - the other two are in the spare room!!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Feb 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Not a problem! I also have thee bikes in the garage - the other two are in the spare room!!


Another recommendation was make sure they are ALL the same colour!


----------



## Mr Bunbury (3 Feb 2014)

I'm really surprised that people are talking about spending £3-4k on a road bike for TTs. Why on earth would you do that? For that money you can get a road bike and a TT bike! Granted they'll both be cheaper bikes, but much more important than having DA over 105 is the fact that you'll be able to set each one up for its specific discipline. A tri-bar position is different from a roadie position: the reach is shorter, the saddle is further forward and higher up, the bars are lower. The optimal saddle will also vary from discipline to discipline: one that is comfy when you're sitting up on your road bike might be agony when you're crouched over the nose in a TT. 

I've had one bike do both jobs for the past few years, due to money and space constraints. I managed to get a TT position by having some very deep drop bars so I could run them with a shorter stem and still have the hoods in the right place. I also had two saddles on separate seatposts, which I swapped out depending on what I wanted to use the bike for, at the same time as I dropped the handlebars. All this was a bit of a faff, and I still couldn't get the bars as low as I wanted because of my bike's 16 cm headtube, which is about 6 cm taller than on the TT frame I've just bought and am building up. 

If you get one bike, it'll be a compromise whatever you do. If you want to TT, get a TT bike. If you want to do both disciplines and have the space and money for two bikes, do that.


----------

